
Original HTTP White Paper - HugoMelo
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2616
======
zt
What I have always loved about the original spec is
(<https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2616>):

    
    
      10.4.3 402 Payment Required
      This code is reserved for future use.
    

Reminds that you that the idea, and the problem, of accepting payments on the
web was right there at the start.

cf. Andreessen: "We should have built payments in the
browser."([http://mashable.com/2012/05/01/marc-andreessen-browser-
payme...](http://mashable.com/2012/05/01/marc-andreessen-browser-payments/))

